# Difference between Seaguar Blue Label and Inshore?



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

I had never heard of it and was shocked to see $14 for 100 yards. good find. I found the following, not sure what it means - let me know what you think! 

_The price of other Seaguar leaders is driven by the “Double Structure.” Blue Label, Premier, and Gold Label leaders are made with a high-density inner resin that improves the tensile strength and sensitivity, while a softer exterior resin provides the “bite” needed to lock down a secure knot.

The Inshore is a single structure, and that keeps the price down. It’s designed for maximum abrasion resistance, but sacrifices a bit of sensitivity (no problem for fishermen using braided line) and tensile strength, which is overcome by a properly-set drag._









Surf- and Inshore-specific Fluorocarbon Leader from Seaguar - On The Water


The benefits of fluorocarbon extend beyond its near invisibility underwater. For surf, and inshore fishermen, its abrasion resistance is equally appealing. Seaguar, seeing the need for a leader tailored to rocky nearshore environments has unveiled the new Seaguar Inshore. This 100-percent...




www.onthewater.com


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Since I am using this is leader material for fly fishing I have almost zero need to sensitivity. The only potential issue I see is if Inshore is as good knot strength wise compared to Blue Label. As to the tensile strength not sure I agree with that review. Both Blue Label and Inshore have the same rated strength and diameter for 30# material. I assume that Seaguar has properly tested all their different lines.


----------



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

Inshore is basically the replacement for the Red label and the old STS Salmon. Seaguar's website says this:

Inshore: "Made from 100% custom Seaguar resins"
Blue Label: "Seaguar Blue Label 100% fluorocarbon leader material"

I've put quite a few fish on the old STS Salmon and the new Inshore and they don't seem to mind that it isn't 100% Flouro.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Brandon Alexander said:


> Inshore is basically the replacement for the Red label and the old STS Salmon. Seaguar's website says this:
> 
> Inshore: "Made from 100% custom Seaguar resins"
> Blue Label: "Seaguar Blue Label 100% fluorocarbon leader material"
> ...


Inshore is 100% fluorocarbon. At least that's what it says right on the package label.


----------



## Will Poston (Dec 26, 2016)

In regard to knots with the inshore leader, I've had several knots snap when cinching them down. Now I probably did get enough moisture on the knots, but I felt as though it was happening more than with other flouro.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I know this is probably crazy but 30 will usually break within 1-2 lbs. So if knots hold and are easy to pull down, go with what you want. I'm using Rio for my leaders now but I can't tell you all the different ones I've used, Ande comes to mind


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

I’ve been getting the gold label and have been very impressed. Super thin diameter and the 15 pound tested above its breaking strength. Caught this big girl the other day on the 15lb with 10lb jbraid. Been using the canoe man knot and it hasn’t failed me yet and is super simple to tie.


----------

